# Best backup revolver???



## Hangfire

I'll be hunting this year for the first time. I plan on hunting Elk in the state of Oregon with a friend. I understand there is a possibility of running into a bear or two. What would be the best backup revolver, S&W 686 .357mag or S&W 629 .44mag . Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## Burly1

I would think that if you were carrying a rifle capable of killing an elk, you would be pretty well covered for black bear. But, if you want to carry the extra weight around, carry the .44 with stoked with 300 grain hard cast bullets. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Sasha and Abby

You will only tote that side arm for one day... after that, you will not take one more ounce of water than you must have, much less a sill *** pistol. :eyeroll:

You have a better chance of being struck buy lightning than some animal getting to you...


----------



## People

I also would recomend the 44mag if you are going to carry a hand gun. I carry a Glock 19 with G17 mags. The extra weight is something you really want to think about. To me it is worth it for one reason it is better to have it an not need it than need it and not have it. It is far easier to shoot something that is on your back with a hand gun than a rifle when you are on your guts.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*In Elk country you are better off carrying enough rifle and proper ammunition to cleanly dispatch a bear then to rely on a handgun.

I do carry my Freedom Arms, Model 83, 6" barrel, 454 Casull in a cross draw holster where ever I can. I hand load my hand cast 335 grain LBT style gas checked bullets with H-110 powder.

Between the 357 Magnum and 44 Magnum, I would purchase a Ruger in 44 Magnum using heavy hard cast lead bullets.*


----------



## huntin1

If you decide to carry a handgun, I would recommend the 44 mag also. However I would go with the Smith & Wesson, by FAR the MOST reliable revolver out there. As others have already said, any handgun you carry is gonna get heavy out there in the mountains and will be a pain in the a$$ to tote around all day. That being said, I carry a handgun with me all the time, hunting or not. Habit I guess.

huntin1


----------



## fishunt

dont be silly... black bear dont really attack people and very small percent... but be ware grizzles and brown may charge u over elk meat...if black bear see u and they gone good luck and I have been in Oregon past 1997 and shot bull elk 5 X 6 and I have see moutian loin and I chased him away they freak me out lol I know it is not funny but good things I scared him off haha


----------



## Plainsman

Grizzlies often attack over territory. If black bear do attack, they do it for one reason a meal. If you look at the statistics black bears (partially because of a much higher population) are responsible for far more attacks. That being said the lighter the handgun, the more likely you will have it with you at all times.

I don't know why everyone things you are rifle hunting, I would guess you are archery hunting if you are looking for backup. In states with dangerous game it is legal to carry a handgun while archery hunting.

I carry a 4 inch Smith and Wesson 44 mag with me archery hunting in Montana. It goes with me everywhere. The first round is birdshot, because rattlesnakes are still along the Missouri in archery season where I hunt. The next five founds are 256 gr Keith style hard cast gas check at 1500 fps. If they can get to me they can have me.


----------



## tumblebuck

An old-timer I know from Alaska would recomend that you make sure to file down the iron sights on those handguns.

That way it doesn't hurt as much when they're pulling it out of your bum after the bear sticks it up there!! oke:


----------



## Plainsman

Tumblebuck

I made a similar comment to a customer in Gates To Yellowstone sports shop in Livingston, Montana a couple years ago. The salesman wasn't happy with me. The guy wanted a 480 Ruger. The salesman told him a Colt 45 was better. The guy said he didn't reload and the salesman had some kind of a pitch why 45 Colt factory was the best you could get. I recommended the 38 Lady Smith, and they guy asked why. I told him it wouldn't hurt so bad when the bear shoved it.

Typical salesman. I remember walking into a store telling them I wanted a 300 WSM. The salesman says what do you want it for. That tells you right there they don't have one so they are going to convince you that you really want something else. If they have one they will fall over their feet running for it, instead of asking what you want it for. That question will usually get me to leave the store.

I work part time law enforcement and a couple years ago I seen an X-ray (of a fellow going into prison) and one of those little American Arms five shot 22's was up where the sun don't shine. I figure he must have met Mr. Bear


----------



## TS

Hi,

I'm a newbie here, only been reading this site for a couple weeks.

But I had to comment on this thread - Seems like bear spray might be as good for self-defense, maybe even better in some ways, than a handgun. Probably a better chance of both you and the bear surviving.

http://www.yellowstone-bearman.com/b_sp ... #bearspray

And if you don't like that brand, you can do a google search and find links to other bear sprays, too.

JMHO,

TS


----------



## djleye

> In a defensive attack, if a grizzly bear does charge it will probably be very fast and explosive:
> 
> Stay Calm


Good One!!!!! Stay calm ina bear attack!!! I love reading that advise!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Plainsman

On another note I would recommend hunting with an overweight hunting partner. Also wear good running shoes. No you can't outrun the bear, but you only need to outrun your buddy.


----------



## huntin1

Plainsman said:


> On another note I would recommend hunting with an overweight hunting partner. Also wear good running shoes. No you can't outrun the bear, but you only need to outrun your buddy.


I think I just figured out why you want me to go along to Montana so bad this fall. Oh well, even though I am overweight, with your bad knees I'm pretty sure I can out run you. Ha!  

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman

If I remember right the last time either of us run must have been 20 years ago. Also, if I remember when I slowed down I caught a paintball in the ^&^$%^$%&*.

We will hunt two places in Montana. My favorite spot has growth retarded black bears, if they don't behave spank them. The other spot the local Forest Service guys said hunt buddy system. A couple guys turned into lunch when they were field dressing elk and not watching. Firing a rifle around the Bob Marshall Wilderness is like ringing the dinner bell. Forget the predator call for bears, shoot your rifle in the air and wait.


----------



## Cambo

Hangfire,

A little story told to me by a good friend who is an outfitter in Alaska.

He takes people hunting mainly for Brown, Grizzly bear and Moose.
His customers from time to time will bring a pistol the size of a hand cannon along. He would ask them what that was for and they would enverably say it was for bear protection. 
He would tell them this little piece of advise. " you should file the front sight off your pistol". 
They would say, "what ever for?" 
He would say " so you won't chip your teeth when you stuff the barrel in your mouth".
This guy carrys a sawed off 12 gage double shotgun loaded with 00 buck.

He stated that if a brown or Grizzly is really ------ off at you (and believe me, sometimes it don't take much), you will first notice it when he is less then 50 ft. from you and running in excess of 30 mph. You need something that will actually stop that mass of angry flesh, not tick them off. So much for bear spray. Anyway, if your holding on to a good gun in the 300 mag range or better ( and I wouldn't go into bear country without one), why the hell would you drop that and fumble for your "trusty" pistol?? For one thing you won't have time, and if hopefully, you won't need it, it will be too darn heavy to carry anyway.


----------



## KRAKMT

My cousin has a cabin just south of where the guy was eaten. They closed the mountain until they found the bear and 2-3 cubs. Dispatched all three. She blasted him while he was gutting. I don't think he saw her coming.

Now there are alot of different opinions on personal protection and whether you should carry. I carry a Taurus .41 mag TI. It weighs about 23 ounces. I am confident I can carry another pound or two and am happy with my abilities to shoot it. It is also very loud and may in itself discourage a bear.

As for using it- it is hard to skin an elk with a rifle in your hand- not much easier with a revolver but some. The main thing is peace of mind. Probably won't need it, and might not do you any good if you do need it but I hate the feeling of hiking along thinking why didn't I bring the revolver.



Plainsman said:


> We will hunt two places in Montana. A couple guys turned into lunch when they were field dressing elk and not watching. Firing a rifle around the Bob Marshall Wilderness is like ringing the dinner bell.


----------



## Cambo

Krakmt:

I completly agree with the fella that said you should hunt in pairs, That is what we do. A couple of years ago, we were hunting close to Cooke city Montana, we saw three differant grizzlies in two days. They look *alot* bigger in real life than they do on TV. :beer:


----------



## mnwatrfwl

As far as blacks not attacking...

ask the lady in Duluth MN who got chewed on a few months ago, or the researcher by Mille lacs , or the hikers in Alberta last summer, or any one who has bear hunted and had em follow you,

I grew up in Montana and have seen my share of bear attacks and close encounters in the mountains do what you feel you need to do to be safe. that being said if you opt to use a pistol over your rifle or in addition to it, practice with it a lot in various positions. And again if your mountains do not hunt alone.

In all actuallity i would be more concerned with big cats then bears.


----------



## Cambo

Black Bears *Do* Attack!!

A problem that is rising it's ugly head here in northern Minnesota concerning Black Bears is that the bears like to frequent parks and overnight camping area's. They like to eat the tourist's leftovers and inadvertently eat some plastic containers (bags etc.). Here is the problem. The food will pass through their system, but the plastic containers sometime will not. Now you can have the potential for a very hungry bear with a very nasty disposition. There is only one fix for these unlucky bears. I wonder whole's fault that is. 
Larger campgrounds have very good solid steel trash containers just for this reason. Some of the smaller ones do not. A hungry bear will look at a common garbage can as little more that a minor nuisance. The best advise I can give is leave your foods in your car or up in a tree at least 5o yds. from your campsite and leave your site in better shape than you found it.


----------



## KRAKMT

People have caused many of the problems with bears. I also think that hunting is an appropriate deterant for keeping bears shy of humans. But then some humans should recieve the bean bag shots for attracting the cuddly creatures or suffere a few maulings for being stupid. I have not picked up any of the bear proof containers that are made in Missoula but will before hiking in bear country. Bears are very determined pigs. We had a bear go through the cabin and eat the tunafish cans. How about chewed tin cans in a bears stomach to make them cranky.


----------



## Remington 7400

Bear spray my a$$.

Carry either a:

S&W 629 .44 mag loaded with FMJ or Hard Cast
Ruger Super Red Hawk .44 with the same loads
Taurus raging Bull .44 with the same loads

$crew the .357 it is not an effective bear stopper, I wouldn't go into bear country without a heavy caliber revolver for use as a back-up gun. I don't care if we are talking Black, grizzly, Polar, or panda bears theyare still bears and they WILL attack if you cross them. Be prepared, don't get ate!


----------



## SGTUSMC

Personal protection against badguys? Can't beat a wheel gun. S&W 584
loaded with +P
All around sidearm? Yeppir! I agree! Gimmee a 1911 flatside anyday.
9 mm? Nope! " You'll shoot your eye out!"

Now if you really want to have some fun: build your own "flatside" from the ground up! I've built several on the Caspian frame.

Warning! If you don't have tons of patience this is not for you!


----------



## SGTUSMC

Personal protection against badguys? Can't beat a wheel gun. S&W 584
loaded with +P
All around sidearm? Yeppir! I agree! Gimmee a 1911 flatside anyday.
9 mm? Nope! " You'll shoot your eye out!"

Now if you really want to have some fun: build your own "flatside" from the ground up! I've built several on the Caspian frame.

Warning! If you don't have tons of patience this is not for you!


----------



## SGTUSMC

Personal protection against badguys? Can't beat a wheel gun. S&W 584
loaded with +P
All around sidearm? Yeppir! I agree! Gimmee a 1911 flatside anyday.
9 mm? Nope! " You'll shoot your eye out!"

Now if you really want to have some fun: build your own "flatside" from the ground up! I've built several on the Caspian frame.

Warning! If you don't have tons of patience this is not for you!


----------



## markyzz

Hangfire said:


> I'll be hunting this year for the first time. I plan on hunting Elk in the state of Oregon with a friend. I understand there is a possibility of running into a bear or two. What would be the best backup revolver, S&W 686 .357mag or S&W 629 .44mag . Any input greatly appreciated.


For me S&W 686 is the best revolver.

_________________________
They say fingers were made before forks, and hands before police baton.

-"markyzzykram"-


----------

